# Smoked Dove breast



## richiesracks (Sep 4, 2017)

Has any one ever smoked dove breast if so how long and what temp I know you can grill and have done it serevral times just wondering what temp and how long to smoke them


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 4, 2017)

:dunno
Might not be good idea to smoke them.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 4, 2017)

I usually bacon wrap my dove breasts and maybe stuff the breasts with peppers, onion, jalapeno's, or nothing at all.  Because of the bacon, I smoke them at higher temps on my grill.  I normally get my grill to about 325F, sear the bacon/breast combo, then allow them to cook offset from the coals.  I choke down every vent with just enough open to allow the smoke the escape properly.  I use chips for the smoke.  I am not worried about thin-blue smoke with this short smoke...but I am not going for blue clouds either.

About every 7-8 minutes I will plop the breasts/bacon over the coals for a minute or two, flipping them often, - get the bacon sizzling again, then then back to indirect heat.  After about 25-30 minutes...when the bacon is done to perfection, you have some done bacon wrapped and smoked dove breast poppers.

If you are checking internal temp - I do go for 165F minimum on the dove breasts.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes.. grill. Bacon wrap.. all good. But he said smoke. Smoke.. like 225. Smoke not grill. Smoke during grilling is what most people do. They get dry in very short time if you try smoking at 225. They are very small and get tough quick.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 4, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Yes.. grill. Bacon wrap.. all good. But he said smoke.


Please check my post above for details - but I mentioned a high-heat smoke at 325F using chips.  I would not smoke dove breasts at 225F.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 4, 2017)

You may as well grill with wood smoke. I wouldn't take them to 165 either. We pan fry them and is still pink . Bacon takes longer to crisp than dove breasts take to be done.



Wild game isn't same as pen raised birds.
Dove breast weighs like 2 oz. It don't take more than 30 minutes to cook on a smoker. Bacon takes longer.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 4, 2017)

Sometimes you just have to think of what would a master chef do to cook these dove breasts to make them the best most succulent dove breasts anyone could get? Smoking them may not be in that category. Grilled maybe.. but you already know what that does..

Some sauteed breast in butter might be much better than smoke that just overpowers the meat.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have grilled dove breasts before ...rub in some olive oil , I have seared them like a minute a side on high heat on the shiny side of foil to keep all the juices right there and then cooked indirect till an internal of 165 or so,lay a little scallions on it too 

basting occasionally with a little butter melted with some garlic powder in it .. same way I grill quail .. there is a restaurant in Ga. where we hunt that serves a 3 quail dinner and is great ,,I talked the guy and this is how he does it except on a griddle ,,


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 4, 2017)

I just know that quail and dove get done fast and bacon overpowers it. Wood smoke a few minutes may be fine. Not much though.. I like the meat to shine through..


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 27, 2019)

Inject them with Italian salad dressing the best you can. I use a 2 oz setup with one out let for the injection. Then let them soak in the dressing 36 hours or less and cook them on the grill . If you want smoke try adding liquid smoke to the marinade. Like it was already stated above they dry out quick in a smoker and get chewy so this is the best option.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 11, 2020)

I listened to a podcast by Hank Shaw, all about quail and upland birds. He would not gut and throw in fridge for 3 days and then pluck them. Made them easier to pluck and juicier. Only did it for chicken like birds. He had a name. Don,t believe migratory included. Just food for thought. Grilled dove with just a piece of bacon over top. It was good.


----------

